

Ask HN: Do You Know Any Free or Non-Commercial Dyslexia Typefaces? - kmfrk

I am currently making an open-source (GitHub-hosted) project with no direct income give and take referrals, and I am struggling to find a free typeface for people with dyslexia to include in it.<p>I myself do not have dyslexia, but I would imagine that the user experience is fairly horrid, if I have to enforce a dyslexia typeface on all websites visited (conflating monospace with spaced), and I wonder why no other online services known to me have a setting for enabling [dyslexia-friendly typefaces][1][2].<p>Now, it may very well be that the user experience for people with dyslexia works fine using a(n OS-agnostic) system outside or inside the respective browser (although this would still suck when using a device that is not your own), so people with more knowledge on this are most welcome to educate me. I just wonder why it seems to hard to come by a typefaces freely available to everyone with dyslexia; I hear that a lot of people use Comic Sans, because it is very dyslexia-friendly. (I guess this is because characters like d, b, and p look different when rotated and superimposed over each other?)<p>Can someone explain the state of browsing with dyslexia in 2011, and what I can do to make the experience as frictionless as possible? The thought of alienating someone from reading and using the web is frightful to me.<p>[1]: http://www.reddit.com/r/Design/comments/j277w/i_created_a_font_for_dyslexics/<p>[2]: http://www.reddit.com/r/Design/comments/j277w/i_created_a_font_for_dyslexics/c28kv3r<p>[3]: http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2011/06/30/dyslexie-a-typeface-for-dyslexics/
======
kmfrk
Linkfied:

[1]:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Design/comments/j277w/i_created_a_fo...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Design/comments/j277w/i_created_a_font_for_dyslexics/)

[2]:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Design/comments/j277w/i_created_a_fo...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Design/comments/j277w/i_created_a_font_for_dyslexics/c28kv3r)

[3]: [http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2011/06/30/dyslexie-a-
typef...](http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2011/06/30/dyslexie-a-typeface-for-
dyslexics/)

